# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Suche Stehrevier italien/frankreich

## friday*

Hey,... ja ich suche ein stehrevier in italien oder frankreich mit guten windbedingungen (evtl. auch bisschen wellen).
Knnt ihr mir welche nennen? am besten ncoh mit wohnmobilstellplatz/campingplatz.
Danke schonmal im voraus
Faby*

----------


## friday*

keiner kennt was und kann mir tipps geben?

----------


## Gruftie

Hi, friday,

da ich ein bisschen lter bin als du fahre ich mit meiner Frau, Schulfreund+Frau ohne Kinder an
die Sdwestkste Frnkreichs an das Becken von Arcachon.
Haben uns dort zusammen ein groes Haus gemietet und ich fahre alleine auf einem der im Hinterland befindlichen grossen Seen.
Habe gelesen, dass es dort auch Campingpltze gibt! 
Mut mal ein bisschen im Internet surfen und was passendes herausfinden.

ber Wind zu unserem Reisezeitpunkt Anfang Sept. fr 2 Wochen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, bin selber das erste Mal dort.

Es wird sich bestimmt noch jemand melden; Kopf hoch und ein bisschen Eigeninitiative.

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, friday,

in Ergnzung zu meiner Antwortmail fielen mir noch etliche Spots ein, aber:
1.) in welcher Region wohnst du - wegen der entfernung zum Spot -
2.) muss es unbedingt Italien/Frankreich sein
3.) willst du alleine fahren oder mit Partnerin/Kindern - daher sdlich und warm? -

Ich hatte mir nach meiner Antwortmail meine eigenen Buchungsunterlagen herausgekramt und kann fr den Bereich "sdl. Bordeaux" noch folgende Campingpltze, die mal in einer Ausgabe der SURF standen, aufgeben - leider nur Telefon-Nr.:
Camping de la Dune Tel. 0033/556/091115
Camping Coben Domaine de Bombannes Tel. 0033/556/039502
2 Huser von privat  :Big Smile: ieter Schmid www.pv-holidays.de[/url]

Infos ber die Region: www.hourtin-medoc.com.

Soviel zu dieser Region

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen, wenn dich diese Region interessiert.

----------


## Straggi

Leucate in Frankreich nahe Perpignan. Rund um den Etang liegen einige Campingpltze

----------


## lordofchaos

Gargano respektive die Gegend zwischen Pesichi und Vieste 
--> Spiaggia Lunga
--> http://www.garganosurf.com/

----------

